# Replacment Bobcat Lift Arms or Repair



## justwanttoplow (Dec 6, 2003)

Looking for a set of replacement lift arms new or use for a 99 bobcat 873 any key places to try to look? Anyone tried successfully repaired cracks in the lift arms by welding, or over plating a crack?


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Probably want to get a dealer to look into it... I wouldn't want to sit in a cab directly next to crakced 873 arms.


----------



## DavidD (May 19, 2002)

How in the Heck do you Crack the lift arms? Ive repaired the arm on the left side of a Daewoo By plating it.It belongs to a friend of mine. That was about a yr ago and its still Holding up.I own/owned several Bobcats and never had a lift arm crack.


----------

